# Main > General Discussion >  Sean MacDonald Interview at Kob Quarterly

## Sigurd

http://www.koboldquarterly.com/




> Three years later he won a gold ENnie for Tasslehoffs Map Pouch: War of the Lance. His 2007 contribution to the Pirates Guide to Freeport (Green Ronin) won the ENnie for Best Cartography.


He makes nice maps for WOTC, Atlas Games, and others.


Sigurd

----------

